# A little help Specialized Rockhopper



## macp (29 Jan 2017)

Afternoon one and all

I have a Spec rockhopper from I think about 2008 vintage but I dont know what model it as.I think it may be a comp with its hydraulic brakes but im not certain.Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2017)

2007 model says comes in black or red but doesn't show the red model. So many to look at but you might find it here.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=2007&brand=Specialized&model=Rockhopper+Disc


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Jan 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is the 2008 entry level Rockhopper disc. If it was a comp/elite/pro it would usually say on the top tube. Even the entry level models are excellent bikes with superb frames. The 2008 entry level disc is a better specced bike than the 2009 comp model.
https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-rockhopper-disc-2008-mountain-bike-00127000
Here is another link showing the component spec.
http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/629


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Jan 2017)

The spesh rockhopper from the same era I've ridden have looked very similar indeed, only with less good forks (suntour I think?) and a lower end drivetrain. So I guess yours must be one of the nicer models, unless it's been upgraded from stock.


----------

